# Tips on my site



## ClarkJones (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, I wanted to ask you opinions on my site's graphics, if everything in black is fine, if you read the text well or does it hurt your eyes?
Thanks, look for answers
If in many people you say that it is not good I will change temptate
my site: minecraftprime


----------



## xofrats (Aug 26, 2017)

It is a nice site. The only thing that annoys me are the buttons and the menu bar. The diagonal lines are not my thing.


----------



## ClarkJones (Aug 26, 2017)

xofrats said:


> It is a nice site. The only thing that annoys me are the buttons and the menu bar. The diagonal lines are not my thing.



Thanks for the answer, now let's do something to improve the menu for the categories. You're right is not very nice, cordial greetings


----------

